# 1/7th Elysian Air Cav



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I finally decided to put up my Elysians in the Project Log. Hopefully this will motivate me to get them done. I have so many projects and seem to have so little time. This is what I have together so far, I have a couple more infantry squads, a HB squad and a couple others to put together. I also have a Thunderbolt(done), Lightning(to finish) and a Marauder Destroyer( to put together) for some additional support. I plan to have them named after the 1/7th Air Cav after Col Hal Moore's group, the 1st time Air Cav was used in Vietman at the Battle of La Drang. Just so you know, the painted Valks and Vendettas on the resin bases were an Ebay purchase, but they helped me go with the paint sceme I wanted to go with. I apologize in advance for my poor picture taking skills, as time goes on, hopefully I'll get the hang of it. So here is the 1/7th Elysian Air Cav, enjoy!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOOT!!! FINALLY...How long have I been trying to get you to get on here and post a log of your overwelming Elysians?

It wasnt until that one frightfull evening when I played agaist your Elysians with my Dark Angels that motivated me to start my Krieg...just so much AWESOMENESS! 

You will find alot of support here on Heresy, someone somewhere has a reference to something, it all helps in the end.

Damn...we really do spend to much money on this shit! :crazy:

We need to get a Apoc game in one of these days.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks brother, yes, waaaay to much. I have been dying to do an Apoc game for some time now. I want to drop my full Brotherhood+ of GK on you, lol!! Knight Hammer and Death Dealer both need to stretch their legs after being cooped up in a box for the past few years. I'm still working of painting and redoing some of my GK's, Draigo came out pretty good I think.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

OK now you have my attention!

I want MOAR!!!! NOA!!! 

I have planned a 750pt Air Cav that I'll be getting with my Tax Returns! 
I have to ask how well the Elysian's preform. 
I have planned 3 Vendetta's carrying a CCP with Meltas and 2x Veteran Squads with Meltas. So I am truely hoping to see more!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh +Rep for the Col. Moore reference! 
"Custar was a pussy!" - Sergeant Major Plumley.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

TY for the rep and if you note on my CCS pic, the guy with the bolt pistol will be SMG Plumley, because the lasgun is a cheap piece if shit!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I might have to put my CAV stetson and spurs on you have me so motivated now. I am in a Cav unit right now and might have to begin a similar project...keep up the great work

Doc


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

That's cool Doc. I was stationed in Fulda, GE back in my Army days with the 4/11th ACR before it shut down.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is a boat load of stuff to be working on! Can't wait to follow along with this one.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

GIJedi said:


> That's cool Doc. I was stationed in Fulda, GE back in my Army days with the 4/11th ACR before it shut down.


what are you doing now? I see that you are in Europe still.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

docgeo said:


> what are you doing now? I see that you are in Europe still.


 Crossed into the Blue & stationed at Aviano AB, Italy



Midge913 said:


> That is a boat load of stuff to be working on! Can't wait to follow along with this one.


 Yes it is, I've been bouncing between them and my GK's. I'll post up a Plog on them too, just have a few more things to finish up on with them too. BTW, where in Dayton are you, I'm from there and plan to retire there and get a job at WPAFB.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Krieg VS Elysians!

When I get back from the states we will have to do a short Bat Rep!


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

That we do, I need to end the Krieg winning streak, lol.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the word retirement....If I hadn't had a break in service I could have retired in 2009...but then I wouldn't have the greatest job in the world being a PA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you guys have a large gaming group there? My Doctor from last deployment just PCS'd to Italy.


Doc


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Funny you should mention that, I'd would have retired in '09 too if I didn't have that break in service.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

was at fort benning summer of 1989 after HS graduation...lol


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ft Dix, NJ summer of '89, lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GIJedi said:


> where in Dayton are you, I'm from there and plan to retire there and get a job at WPAFB.


I actually live in East Dayton. Close to the Kettering border.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Love your elysians and I have never seen so many Valkyries in one photo - awesome to see someone taking the squadron concept more literally! Can you take some more close up shots of your painted up stuff, I would live to see some more detail and give sone feedback. Keep up the good work.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

well its sure nice to see someone else is doing Elysians as well. now I can barrow some of your ideas....


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I actually live in East Dayton. Close to the Kettering border.


 Awesome, been to that gamestore out that way, what is its name again?



Jangalak said:


> Love your elysians and I have never seen so many Valkyries in one photo - awesome to see someone taking the squadron concept more literally! Can you take some more close up shots of your painted up stuff, I would live to see some more detail and give sone feedback. Keep up the good work.


 I'll post a couple pics for ya here soon, it'll be the Venators. I can't claim the painted Valks, being that they are an Ebay purchase.



arizonajirt said:


> well its sure nice to see someone else is doing Elysians as well. now I can barrow some of your ideas....


 You most certainly may, what do you have in mind?


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Alrighty then, got some more pics for everyone. First up, are my female stormtroopers I started years ago. They were a special order from a forum group call the Phoenix Project, it was just the heads and the bodies and I had to us IG parts to finish. They didn't come out as well as I liked, but what can you expect from a home grown mold. That being said, next up is my sixth infantry squad. I am trying to put together everything and then paint it. Next is some close ups of my Tauros Venetors and finally an example of my Ebay Valks.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a crazy amount of gunships you've got there. I'd love to see that army o nthe table top and can't wait to see more of it painted up. Keep up the good work on that superb collection.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

GIJedi said:


> Alrighty then, got some more pics for everyone. First up, are my female stormtroopers I started years ago. They were a special order from a forum group call the Phoenix Project, it was just the heads and the bodies and I had to us IG parts to finish. They didn't come out as well as I liked, but what can you expect from a home grown mold. That being said, next up is my sixth infantry squad. I am trying to put together everything and then paint it. Next is some close ups of my Tauros Venetors and finally an example of my Ebay Valks.


what paints did you used for these Tauros Venetors? A Tut would be great since that's what I'm aiming for on my Chimera's and LRBT's.

And you Cheeky Basterd :shok: you beat me to it for the Valkyrie individualization (ie: the WW2'ish pinup girl.) Well played Mr. GiJedi well played.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Great stuff, you have the army I always wanted. Keep painting though, I think i speak for everyone when I say we want this fully pained and ready for a full appoco deplyment!! Nice one


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Rameses said:


> what paints did you used for these Tauros Venetors? A Tut would be great since that's what I'm aiming for on my Chimera's and LRBT's.
> 
> And you Cheeky Basterd :shok: you beat me to it for the Valkyrie individualization (ie: the WW2'ish pinup girl.) Well played Mr. GiJedi well played.


 Actually it is quite simple, I used Khemeri Brown, painted the tires black, then dry brushed grey over them. After that, I brushed Devlin Mud over the body and Badab Black over the wheels and tires. That's it, added a few details, done. I just guessed and experimented, looked good to me.

As for the Valks, those were an Ebay purchase, but the guy I bought them from told me about the Ebay store that sells the decals. Just look up sexy pin up decals on Ebay, you should be able to find it. I bought a sheet of about 40 girls and plan to use them as I get the rest of my gunships painted.



Phrazer said:


> Great stuff, you have the army I always wanted. Keep painting though, I think i speak for everyone when I say we want this fully pained and ready for a full appoco deplyment!! Nice one


 TY, I have just a couple of more squads to put together and then it's time to pick up that paint brush. As for as a Apoc game, I'll have to refrain from playing "It's Raining Men" when I deep strike the lot of them, :laugh:!


----------

